# Nice site for some that has adeep pocket on a Skyline



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

look at the GTR 700
http://exvitermini.com



Lue


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

woo! nice site, great pics!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

wow


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

pre good


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I've never been so aroused and intimidated at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

Marios car is way insane...... way way insane....


I love his " I do it because I can".....


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

thats sexy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

NiTr0u5oXiDe said:


> *thats sexy! *


that is sweeet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *
> 
> that is sweeet. *


Please learn how to spell the cars you supposedly beat.... Ferrari , Porsche Boxster


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

*hehe the confidence*



NiTr0u5oXiDe said:


> *thats sexy! *



want to try a pass at my 93 maxima?
hehe.......


----------

